# Pentax MX vs. Nikon FM2n



## James_EG (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I've been looking around for a new film camera for a while, and I decided on a Pentax MX to replace my old and battered one to go along with my K1000, but after looking around on eBay and other sites, I'm seriously considering a Nikon FM2n or FE2, they both look like great cameras, and I hear that the Nikon lenses are much better than those from Pentax.
So, have any of you used any of those cameras? If so I would love to hear your opinion on them, I don't mind spending a bit of money but with Nikon lenses tending to be fairly expensive and harder to get hold of, with only a few in my price range on eBay, and with a trip to Morocco next year I need to save as much as I can! So I don't want to spend too much...would the cheaper E series Nikon lenses be good enough for a decent image?

Thanks, James


----------



## David444 (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2013)

I owned an MX wayyyy back in the 1980's...it was a LOT like the Nikon FM. The FM-2 is newer still. If there is anything I worry about, it is the strength of the film windibg/advance system in the MX...the small M-series Pentax cameras, like the ME for example, were somewhat problematic (as in QUITE problematic), in my experience with several bodies, with the film advance mechanism simply failing...failing as in _breaking_. Not sure if the MX used the same cheezy construction or not.

BOTH cameras are similar. The MX is a wee bit smaller. Nikon Series E lenses are good. Not great, but good, for the most part, but keep in mind, many are over 30 years old now. I suspect that both cameras would serve equally well if they are in good condition.


----------



## James_EG (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay thanks for the replies, very useful. I think I'll try and go for a Nikon, but it seems as though it won't matter too much if I end up going with a Pentax. That lens evaluations page is also very useful so thanks for that as well.

James


----------



## timor (Apr 23, 2013)

James_EG said:


> but it seems as though it won't matter too much if I end up going with a Pentax. That lens evaluations page is also very useful so thanks for that as well.
> 
> James


FM2 seems to be better built machine, but is you have good Pentax glass already, then there is little choice. Derrel is right about the wind system in Pentaxes, but on the other hand they are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## James_EG (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks again for the help, I only have one good lens for my pentax cameras, a 50mm f/2 which stays on my K1000 so I have an option to go with either Pentax or Nikon, if I got either I would buy a few new lenses

James


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly, if I were going on an extended trip and looking to get a film camera that I could both depend on and then expand with afterwards I'd get either an F100 or an N90s.  There are other options in the Nikon line but these use AA batteries and can auto-focus when I got around to getting more lenses.  The F100 can use any AI or later lens Nikon makes (with a very few exceptions) in all modes.  The N90s is limited somewhat but is significantly cheaper.  With the availability of the N90s cameras (s stands for spotmeter) I wouldn't bother with a non-s unless someone just gave it to me.

Here is a chart of lens compatibility  Nikon SLR Camera and Lens Compatibility

If I were set on going manual I'd go with the F3.  It's not fully manual I know but the button cells it uses are a dime a dozen and It's a terrific camera in it's own right.


----------



## David444 (Apr 23, 2013)

.


----------



## James_EG (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not so keen on the F100 or N90s as I'm just looking for a small camera that I can occasionally use alongside my Canon EOS 60D so I'm not really bothered with auto options, and I just like the feel of a full manual camera when I have full control. However the the F3 looks good so I'll do a bit more research on that.

Thanks, James


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2013)

Go with a Nikon.


----------

